# Gehrdener Berg: Beschädigung des Wandervogel-Heims von Mountainbikern



## Acki (17. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie ich eben der Calenberger Zeitung ( Beilage der HAZ ) entnehmen konnte, gibt es im Gehrdener Berg irgendwelche beschissenen (sorry) Kids (im Artikel Mountainbiker genannt), die auf dem Gelände des Wandervogels gegen dessen Willen irgendwelche sinnlosen Schrott-Rampen bauen und deren Heim beschädigen. 

*Es ist doch echt frustrierend, sich seinen ohnehin nicht besten Ruf durch solche Schwachköpfe zerstören lassen zu müssen !*


Die lieben Wandervögel müssen nämlich alles selbst reparieren und bezahlen, was ziemlich bitter ist.

Es gibt im Gehrdener Berg noch viele andere Ecken außerhalb das Wandervogel-Geländes, wo man sich zur Not austoben kann.

Es ist nicht so, dass ich etwas gegen Rampen bauen hätte. Im Deister ist das ja etwas anderes. Das ist ein Industrie-Wald, wo sich durch die Rampen niemand persönlich gekränkt fühlen muss. Das ist natürlich auch nicht legal, aber die Jungs dort bauen mit Köpfchen (zumindest der harte Kern; manchmal entsteht dort auch unerwünschter Quatsch, welcher aber schnell wieder verschwindet). Nach Kyrill sind die Trails dort außerdem das geringste Ärgernis.

Ich denke Ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Falls jemand also den Rotzlöffeln mal begegnen sollte, tretet denen doch mal kräfig in den *****. Das Ganze ist nämlich verdammt uncool, um es in einer für die verständlichen Sprache zu sagen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sonny91 (17. August 2007)

Da hast du wohl recht.
Ich kenn die Sitauation, ich selber wohn ihn Gehrden und kenn die Geschichte ein bisschen. Vor ein paar Jahren haben die ersten da mal angefangen zu biken und zu bauen, damals haben sie aber scheinbar noch nen Kompromiss mit den Wandervögeln gefunden.
Jetzt kamen sozusagen nen paar neue und haben da ihren ******* hingebaut.
Das ganze Zeug haben die Wandervögel dann zerstört, weil nicht erlaubt. Zur Rache wurde dann das Haus beschädigt und so ging es immer weiter hin und her. Eigentlich wäre dafür gewesen, nen Kompromiss zu finden und dann wennschondennschon was ordentliches da hoch zuziehen aber allerdings wird da wohl gar nix mehr sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acki (17. August 2007)

Ich denke, die sollten deren Gelände respektieren und dort gar nicht mehr fahren, denn wie gesagt: der Gehrdener Berg ist groß genug.


----------



## Sonny91 (17. August 2007)

Sicherlich, der Berg an sich ist groß genug aber das meißte was da mal war ist ausgestorben, deswegen werden die, falls sie nich abgescgreckt genug sind irgendwann weiter machen.


----------



## Sonny91 (17. August 2007)

Sicherlich, der Berg an sich ist groß genug aber das meißte was da mal war ist ausgestorben, deswegen werden die, falls sie nich abgeschreckt genug sind, irgendwann weiter machen.


----------

